# face barking



## bullfrog (Oct 5, 2012)

how is the best way to get a dog to quit face barking? i have switched him up good and the next 2 or 3 trees he is fine but then he starts doing it again. been tring to break him of this for 7 months now.


----------



## black an tan man (Oct 6, 2012)

I broke mine of it but then again not all hound are the same and he was four months of age I worked on Him witha caged coon and I'd let him run and tree it then send another dog into there and I'd have my buddy at the tree and ever time he faced him he got a little bit of electricity some days I would send him into another dog treed but I didit for about a week straight and let tree for about 30 minutes each time hope it helps


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 6, 2012)

I have seen a lot of young dogs face bark for a little while. Most of the time they will stop on their own, but seven months means something is not right. I probably would not have kept hunting him with another dog that long. Hunt the dog by his self until he gains his own confidence. If he hadn't been hunted with another dog that long then he wouldn't have got into the habit of doing it. 

If it is an older dog then good luck. The only time you would be able to do anything would be when you get to the tree. Switching him or shocking him at that point would only make him start getting quiet when you get close, or worse....maybe leave the tree.


----------



## gemcgrew (Oct 6, 2012)

How old is he? Punishing a young hound at the tree is not a good idea.


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 6, 2012)

he is right at 2. he will get better for a while and then with some dogs he gets worse. i hunt him by himself more than he is hunted with other dogs. did not want to get on him to hard until he knew what his job was. he has been treeing coons by his self since he was 10 months old. he knows what to do and does a good job at that but i just can not get him to stop face barking.


----------



## Nannyman (Oct 6, 2012)

What is face barking please?


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 6, 2012)

Its when the dogs are treeing and instead of looking up and barking. One dog gets right in another's face looking at it barking. If its bad enough. You can hear it being a aggressive type bark. It will start fights here and there. Don't bother my old female. She will never even look at them.


----------



## Cottontail (Oct 6, 2012)

This is hard to break just like having a mean or ill dog. If you shock him i guarantee he will go to fighting. If you competition hunt folks get real mad real fast about this. This will get you scratched fast . I would'nt hunt him with young pups either. JMO


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 6, 2012)

You can't scratch a dog for face barking. I agree with the not hunting with pups though.


----------



## Nannyman (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks I am not a coon hunter so I never heard of it.


----------



## DAVE INMAN (Oct 6, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> How old is he? Punishing a young hound at the tree is not a good idea.



I.M.O. I'd rather take my chance at messing him up at the tree than put up with face barking. Needs to be nipped anyway possible asap. Leads to all sorts of issues,none of which are good.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Oct 6, 2012)

If he gets too aggressive and bites another hound's ear off, he will not be very popular.   I would do whatever it takes to stop it or never hunt him with other dogs.


----------



## gemcgrew (Oct 6, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> You can't scratch a dog for face barking.



Nor should you. I don't consider face barking to be that big of an issue. When you hunt with others, they may not like it because they have an aggressive hound, which is also a fault.


----------



## DAVE INMAN (Oct 6, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> Nor should you. I don't consider face barking to be that big of an issue. When you hunt with others, they may not like it because they have an aggressive hound, which is also a fault.



Kind of like continually getting cussed out and threatened and you finally punch the guy and you get hauled to jail.
 Break it anyway you can from face barking. Causes nothing but problems.


----------



## cotton top (Oct 6, 2012)

As a very last chance, put him with a older dog that won't put up with him doing this. when you get to tree keep older dog on lease and let pup get close enough to him so he can bark in his face. The right kind of dog will make him very sorry every time. pull older off before he can hurt pup. have done this a couple of times. only as a last resort, though. I don't like fighting tree dogs. he will probably get worse with age. Hope not


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Oct 6, 2012)

It's not that big of a deal, if he keeps it up he will meet his match eventually n get rolled...a few times of that n he will either back off the fb or start getting by himself...I wouldnt do very much whipping or shocking around the tree no matter what age except for possums or slicks..I had ruff ole mama dog for a long time that straightened out many loose face barkers on her own...


----------



## Cottontail (Oct 6, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> You can't scratch a dog for face barking. I agree with the not hunting with pups though.


 Check the rules any type of aggression toward another hound can get you scratched. If a judge thinks a hound face barking is interfering with any other hound they can scratch him. Anyway I wouldnt own an ill hound but when i coon hunted i wanted a hound that would finish it if something got started nothing makes me madder than a scared hound that will leave a tree if another hound is aggresive. That's just me some folks like diffrent style hounds. I won't one that will be on the tree under any circumstances. I keep reading take him with a older hound that will break him, my hounds by 2 years old were usually finished hounds.


----------



## Cottontail (Oct 6, 2012)

UKC Rules and Policies. 
Aggressive Behavior 
Behavior displayed by a dog directed towards another dog or dogs that would be considered bad tempered. Face barking, growling, and snapping would be considered forms of aggressive behavior. 

Attempting To Fight 
A scratchable offense that requires two important elements before it is a violation. A dog must be showing “aggressive behavior” and in doing so, the dog must be “interfering” with another dog. 

Authority Of The Judge 
1) A time period reference that begins when the Judge is handed the scorecard, and ends when the Judge turns the scorecard in to the Master of Hounds. 

2) In the case of hunting vs. non-hunting Judges, they have different levels of authority in scoring dogs and handling questions on a cast.


----------



## WAIDMASTER (Oct 7, 2012)

I broke mine by taking it with a ill dog ,last chance to make it stop before she found another home ,she went into the tree and got ate up pretty bad ,never face barked again.....


----------



## Dbender (Oct 7, 2012)

bullfrog, Getting advice from the internet is like someone trying to diagnose a car problem just based on someone's description of a particular noise it's making.  Without any knowledge of your dogs disposition it's hard to say if you can solve this problem.  That being said, I disagree about hunting him with an ill or rough dog.  This could potentially cost you in vet fees and won't solve a thing.  He's being possesive and challenging the other dog when he is face barking this will lead to fights if hunted with a dominant type dog.   I would hunt him alone to avoid any problems.


----------



## drawedback (Oct 7, 2012)

I would not hunt him with a rough dog, that will just compound your problem, the way I have dealt with it in the past, is to switch him on the nose, and tie him back from the tree when you catch him doing it. Make sure when you tie him back, to pet the other dogs up and praise them real good. Most young dogs will catch on pretty quick. Good luck with him.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Oct 8, 2012)

Tiding a dog back on a tree n praising another dog is what I do to get pups to tighten up on a tree tree harder , they get the idea they are being rewarded for treeing ....has nothing to do with teaching them not to face bark...but to each his own...I have hunted several "rowdy young dogs" with a known ruff dog to knock them down a peg...most of the face barkers are just excited n are not actually mean ruff dogs...it's kind of like if you go around running your mouth about people n finally a few of them whoop your tail, you're a little less likely to run your mouth again...just what works for me may not work for everyone ...


----------



## thomas gose (Oct 9, 2012)

I got a walker that will stop the face barking for him!! you might not like his method though hes about 90 lbs!


----------

